

Statistics: See distribution of Android-OS Platform Versions - jonovos
http://d.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-versions.html

======
jonovos
As of 04-January-2011: Android 1.6 has 7.9% of the market. Android 2.2 has
51.8% of the market.

